# It's March! What's for dinner?



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Happy March, everybody!

What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm going to make a pepperoni pizza tonight. I have some leftover pizza sauce I need to use up.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Sunday we had kielbasa and roasted potatoes.

Last night was hamburgers and fries.

Tonight is sausage calzones.


----------



## SunRise (Apr 18, 2005)

Tonight, I am making Fresh Basil Pesto Sauce and noodles. cucumber, tomato, avocado salad

Last night, salmon fillets and wild grain rice w/ puy lentils and spices. cucumber, tomato, avocado salad

Tomorrow night, home made Dahl (mung beans, yellow lentils and red lentils) and naan bread.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

a spinach salad and a sauted dish: chicken, brussel sprouts, quartered mushrooms and onions.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

Balsamic garlic and herb chicken over angel hair pasta with salad. Yum.


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

Tonight I'm making Radish top soup with spicy italian sausage. It's so yummy and peppery and green! Also some homemade focaccia for dipping. We will also eat a bunch of awesome tiny green baby asparagus that I got on super sale. (My ds calls them a treat, and I don't tell him otherwise!







) It will be a very green meal!

Tommorow: warm salad with asparagus, cremini mushrooms, artichoke hearts, an asian ginger sauce and a poached egg and some warm homemade bacon bits on top. (My favorite)

That's as far ahead as I'm thinking!







:


----------



## luvmykidz (Feb 19, 2004)

Last night was baked potato soup







:

Tonight is roast sticky chicken, mashed potatoes, peas and chocolate chip muffins! The chicken has been roasting away for 3 hours now and smells delish! I was inspired to roast the chicken by the leftover chicken thread... Can't wait to try some of the ideas!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoebugsmom* 
Balsamic garlic and herb chicken over angel hair pasta with salad. Yum.

Oooh...can you post a recipe please?







:


----------



## Jenn_M (Jun 8, 2004)

We had breakfast burritos. Scrambled eggs, cheese, potatoes, and salsa wrapped up in a warm tortilla!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I got some all-natural whole wheat English muffins on sale at the grocery store today, so I'm going to make the pepperoni pizzas on the English muffins instead of making a crust. Saves me some time!


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Oooh...can you post a recipe please?







:

Here you go:

Ingredients
1/4 cup All-purpose flour

1/2 teaspoon Salt

1/2 teaspoon Pepper

8 Skinned and boned chicken thighs

2 tablespoons Olive oil

1 cup Dry white wine or chicken broth

1/4 cup Balsamic vinegar

1 (10-ounce) can Diced tomatoes and green chiles, undrained

1 (1.6-ounce) envelope Knorr garlic-and-herb sauce mix

1/2 cup Sliced green onions (about 4)
Preparation
Combine flour, salt, and pepper. Dredge chicken in flour mixture.

Brown half of chicken in 1 tablespoon hot oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat 4 minutes on each side. (Chicken will not be cooked through; don't panic, I promise it will cook through in the next step.) Remove chicken from skillet. Repeat procedure with remaining chicken and oil, reserving drippings in skillet.

Add wine and vinegar to skillet, stirring to loosen particles from bottom of skillet; cook 2 minutes. Stir in tomatoes and green chiles and garlic-and-herb sauce mix until combined. Return chicken to skillet. Cook, uncovered, over medium heat 5 minutes or until done. Stir in 1/4 cup green onions. Serve over hot cooked egg noodles; sprinkle with remaining 1/4 cup green onions.

* I use boneless skinless chicken breasts because chicken on the bone icks me out. And I use a super large skillet so I can cook the chicken all at once. It's so yummy and tangy.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm about to make either banana or apple sour cream pancakes and bacon... haven't decided what to do for the veg/fruit part yet. Maybe just a simple fruit salad.


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Last night I made meatballs. We had pasta with the sauce I cooked the meatballs in, then the meatballs as a second course.

Tonight we'll have the meatballs again. I'm also going to make braised peas with pancetta, and croquettes made from some pumpkin and sausage risotto leftover from the day before yesterday.


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Last night we had: Pork chops, mashed potatoes and carrots. -Simple yet healthy and allergy free! (see my sig)


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks for the recipe, Amy!

Tonight I think I'm doing baked chicken & veggie quesadillas, black beans, and tortilla chips & salsa.


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

Just yesterday I thought - 'Wait, where's the Dinner thread for March?!' and there it is









On *Monday* we had fish fillets on zucchini and fennel and mashed potatoes. The vegetables were only eaten by me (sp?), the rest of the family enjoyed the fish and the mashed potatoes though.
On *Tuesday* (yesterday) I made a big pot of sauce bolognese which we had with ww pasta and parmesan as well as a salad on the side.
And today (*Wednesday*) I cooked a big pot of beef soup (containing a large piece of meat) and we had some soup w/carrot pieces, cubed meat and glass noodles for lunch. Dinner will likely be grilled cheese sandwiches w/pear slices, cucumber and carrot sticks.

Yeah, we have a 'big-pot-theme' over here as I am due with #3 in about 8 weeks and I am trying to fill the freezer with some postpartum meals already.







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is nachos.


----------



## Jenn_M (Jun 8, 2004)

Tonight is BBQ pork on whole wheat buns, steamed broccoli, and yogurt parfaits for dessert!







:


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Tonight is lentil soup.
I need to figure out some summer dishes to make. It wa over 70 here today and I'm not much in the mood for warm soup.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

tonight we had salad (lettuce, tomato, cucumber, green pepper and avacado) with spinach pasta with meat sauce.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Tonight we had Baked Teriyaki Chicken, brown rice and steamed broccoli. DS has always been picky but is opening up his palate lately. He asked for seconds and then thirds of the chicken tonight. It was super easy, but had a little more sugar than I'd like. I think I'll play around with the recipe next time.

I'm just happy to find a dairy free, easy, inexpensive meal that he really enjoyed.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Black bean burritos!









Tomorrow I am making the Pioneer Woman's caesar salad.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

red beans and rice tonight


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

DS asked for chicken soup yesterday so I started it in the crockpot last night. I was already planning on making honey baked lentils so we are going to have a sort of mis matched dinner.


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

So far this month we've had
Taco Soup
spaghetti
hamburger helper









can't remember the other dinners









Tonight I will probably make tomato soup, I have 3 kids with sore throats


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wednesday we had leftover pork chop, mashed potato, carrots and peas.

Last night was pizza, salad and new potatoes in their skins.

Tonight is chicken breast, boiled potatoes, peas and sweetcorn.


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Yesterday we had linguine in a cream sauce with ham and peas. Tonight I'm making lentil soup.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie* 
I was already planning on making honey baked lentils so we are going to have a sort of mis matched dinner.

Could you post the honey baked lentils recipe? I'm trying to include lentils in my diet (that's why I'm making the soup tonight) and I think I might really like them that way!


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

Honey Baked lentils are good! The recipe is posted in the lentils thread.









Tonight I'm making stuffed red bell peppers with a salad. Yum!!! It's been too long since I've done this recipe.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We went out the other night and had dinner at my mom's last night so we're doing nachos tonight.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

T-bones, mashed potatoes and steamed broccoli with cheese tonight.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ms. B. Sprout* 
Black bean burritos!









Tomorrow I am making the Pioneer Woman's caesar salad.

Wow! I've been ooohing over Pioneer Woman's recipes! Thanks!







I'll be trying the pasta a-la Betsy this week.

Last night: Pork Roast with an amazing rub of cinnamon, red pepper, cumin, garlic and brown sugar. Roasted potatos right in with the pork, and corn, steamed.

Tonight-roasted a turkey, made gravy, the fixings. I plan for hot turkey sandwiches and gravy this week, as well as turkey soup.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night was potato soup and bread for me, chicken and peaches for the boys.

Tonight we're having fried chicken with mashed potatoes and I'm making the kids pizzas.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

Lots of soups and breads on the menu for this month! It is still cold outside and very damp so we will be eating lots of warm cozy meals like soup with bread and salad.


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Tonight we are having a crock pot Swiss Chicken Casserole (chicken breast, stuffing mix, healthy, organic cream of mushroom soup and swiss cheese) I am making creamed spinach to go with. (Yikes that's a pretty 'creamy' meal, huh?) Tomorrow it will be another crock pot meal - BBQ chicken with green and red peppers, onions and pineapple pieces. Will serve with rice. Then we will have ravioli with tomato sauce and peas on side on Wed. and Thursday I have a meeting, so we will have tortilla soup and grilled cheese sandwiches. After that, no idea.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Tonight we are having ham steak with pineapple and mustard glaze, baked sweet potatoes, and corn.

Other meals for this week are baked taquitos and "peanut" noodles with chicken (subbing sunbutter for PB)

I also have a bunch of chicken legs that I need to figure out something to do with.


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

Last night, penne pasta with eggplant and zucchini. Tonight, soft tacos and spanish rice.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I made a sauce with onions, chicken broth, butter, lemon, and sauteed kale, and put it over chicken. The chicken was boneless breasts; I pounded them thin and browned them in oil, and then simmered them in the sauce. The kids and DH also had bow-tie pasta with it. We have a TON of kale in the freezer from the fall, and everything else we stored is running low, and so we're eating kale almost every day right now.


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Last night we had chicken and dumplings. Tonight we're having...leftover chicken and dumplings. Well, the chicken and vegetables are left over. I'll be making fresh dumplings.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We ended up going out for Japanese last night so tonight is definitely the fried chicken.


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Last night was red beans and rice. Tonight is pizza. Now I'm off to go make dough . . .


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

tonight will be lamb chops with balsalmic reduction, served over a bed of spinach, with broiled asparagus and zuchinni
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Lamb-Ch...il.aspx?strb=5


----------



## ack26 (Jan 19, 2007)

Dinner tonight - a green salad and pasta with olive oil, garlic, and chick peas.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I completely missed this thread! I don't remember what we ate last week... I know we ate out saturday and sunday and that I made lasagna last night...

tonight I made meatballs and rice and a succotash with corn, edamame, and red pepper....


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is roast beef sandwiches and fries.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

the lamb chops were so delicious- seriously out of this world, even though I cooked them a little too long ( popped them in the hot oven b/c DH was late)

Tonight I'm making baked tilapia with sauteed spinach and kale, and some other vegie... maybe homemade basil salsa!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

egg foo yung - which 2 of the kids didn't really like







: I thought it was good LOL... plus the leftover rice from yesterday and the leftover succotash


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Last night we ate grilled beef and sausage patties, fresh buffalo mozzarella, and a green salad. Tonight I'm making a couple of pizzas to use up the rest of the mozzarella.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm at a loss of what to make tonight... hmm! I might just do breakfast for dinner!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We're doing potato pancakes, sausage patties, fried eggs and toast tonight.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I am making pizza. I *might* do a "Mexican Pizza" with a cornmeal crust, refried beans, olives, salsa, and cheddar cheese...

or I might just do a regular pizza LOL

we'll see.... I have to get the food critics on board


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

well I forgot that it's thursday, so I only had to cook for me. I had leftover tofu curry mixed with 1/2 leftover buckwheat and beef stuffed bell pepper served over a few pieces of romaine with a squeeze of lemon. I needed those dishes out of the fridge!







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We have frozen pizza last night since we're all sick and I didn't feel like cooking. So tonight will be the sausage/pancakes/eggs.


----------



## EKSmith (Jan 15, 2009)

I was wondering why there were no new posts in the Feb thread...silly me...duh, it's March.









We were away from last Thursday till Monday night, so a lot of eating out went on....This week we've had ham, scalloped potatoes, green beans and corn.....Pork chops with Jamaican meat sauce, rice, and leftover beans, Penne with chicken alfredo sauce and a green salad. Tonight we're having ds1's little buddy over and are ordering pizza.

Does anyone here have a really good bread/buns recipes? I'd like to make both out of the same batch and am in the mood to try something new....


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

just a report - the Mexican pizza was *excellent* & the resident food critics gave it resounding raves!







:

tonight we had chicken schnitzel, broccoli & seet potatoes. plus challah.







:


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

How do you do your mexican pizza?

I made pan pizzas tonight. They were so light and fluffy and greasy good







. I just did shredded zucchini and pesto on mine, but cheese for the kids and of course DH can't live without pepperoni

I would prefer a cornmeal or grated potato crust piled high wtih veggies but no one else in my house would eat that and I couldn't afford the time to make myself a special one.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i made a cornmeal dough and topped it with a layer of refried beans, a layer of salsa, and a layer of one of those 4 cheese mexican blend bags of shredded cheese... and my ds LOVES olives so he got olives on his slices

and we ate it with sour cream & guacamole LOL


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having pork chops on rice.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

fish cakes and mac&cheese and mixed veggies


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
i made a cornmeal dough and topped it with a layer of refried beans, a layer of salsa, and a layer of one of those 4 cheese mexican blend bags of shredded cheese... and my ds LOVES olives so he got olives on his slices

and we ate it with sour cream & guacamole LOL

Can you tell me how you made the cornmeal dough, what temp., and how long you baked it? This sounds yummy. Thank you!!


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Tonight we're having pork tenderloin in the crockpot cooked with apples, onions, beer. I got the recipe from the big MDC crockpot recipe thread. Rice, and candied carrots. With ginger cookies that I just baked for dessert.


----------



## EKSmith (Jan 15, 2009)

This sounds really good...I'll have to try it this week!


----------



## EKSmith (Jan 15, 2009)

I made a ton of buns today (and only one measly little loaf of bread!), so I'm going to make up some potato and bacon chowder to have with them tonight. I'm going to a perogie bee tomorrow - so dinner will be fresh perogies, sausages and some sort of veg.







:


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

after I posted I remembered it was pi day so we went out to lunch and had pizza pie and then for dinner I made spaghetti pie (should have made shepherd's pie - I will next year...) and I made a mixed berry pie for dessert. the kids were thrilled







:


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biscuits & Gravy* 
Can you tell me how you made the cornmeal dough, what temp., and how long you baked it? This sounds yummy. Thank you!!









I found the recipe on line. it was 1 c flour, 1/2 c cornmeal, 1/2 t salt, 2 t baking powder, 2 T olive oil and 1/2 c water

It was a little too small for my kitchen aid dough hook to mix so I need to increase it a drop (it was close LOL) - plus I think I would rather use yeast that baking powder - so I might look for a different recipe next time.

I cooked it at 400 like usual and I just cooked till the cheese was bubbly


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Twice this week I have made a soup that I love. I call it Southwestern Sweet Potato Bisque.

Bake a few sweet potatoes in the oven til they're good and soft. Remove the peel after they've cooled off.

In a dutch oven, saute a diced onion and some red bell pepper til they're well done. Then add cumin & chili powder, the potatoes, salt & pepper, some stock, and a half cup of cream.

After it's cooked for a bit, zap it with an immersion blender or put it in a blender. Serve topped with crunched up tortilla chips.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you!! I'll have to try that soon.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We're having chicken & dumplings and cornbread tonight, and some kind of veggie--maybe spinach salad. I wish I had some carrots to steam, but I don't and can't see myself going to town in this weather just for carrots.


----------



## charleysmama23 (Sep 28, 2008)

We're getting ready to demo our kitchen for a remodel so it's crockpot city over here!
Pulled Pork Tacos
Creamy Chicken on Potatoes
Classic Pot Roast
Southwest Chicken...
yummmm, I looooooove the slow cooker!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I made beef and cheddar burritos tonight, they are so good and it makes enough to freeze a tray


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is taco soup and quesadillas.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

beef stew served over egg noodles


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

yesterday I made cholent ( a delicious traditional jewish stew) it has tomatoes, beef cubes, red lentils, white beans, carrots, potatoes, onions, barley, tumeric, tomato paste, garlic, cumin and a bit of cayanne pepper. soooo good.

Tonight was london broil with my famous masked potatoes with broiled green beans and sugar snap peas. delicious!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i love cholent







our butcher sells a bag of beans called "cholent mix"


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
i love cholent







our butcher sells a bag of beans called "cholent mix"









Really... what is in it? I've never gotten a mix or anything.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I think it's this one
http://www.kosher.com/store/kosher-g...olent-mix.html

I see you are in florida... where? I've seen this at Glicks in Delray Beach & Kosher Marketplace in Boca Raton....


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Tonight we're having Guinness corned beef with carrots and colcannon. I can't wait.







:


----------



## EKSmith (Jan 15, 2009)

Last night we had leftovers - dh and I had leftover potato bacon soup and the last of the buns, and ds's had leftover penne with tomato sauce and cheese. Tonight we're going to my parents for St. Patty's dinner...not entirely sure what's on the menu yet, but I guarantee it's Irish! Tomorrow night we're having perogies (that I made at the bee.....I've got over 12 doz now!), sausage and broccoli (I'd use cabbbage, but the broccoli needs to get eaten!)


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tuesday is my "meal out of the freezer" night - I grabbed meatballs and spaghetti... when it defrosts if it is too dry I will make some meat sauce....


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is bbq beef sandwiches, baked mac & cheese, and fresh carrots and cauliflower


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I've totally slacked and not been in this thread all month! That's what moving will do to you.









Monday - Meatball subs (turkey meatballs, homemade sauce & whole wheat hoagies) with zuchinni & sweet potato chips

Tuesday - Parmesan chicken w/brown rice, broccoli & carrots


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm not sure. MIL invited us to her house but dh's sick so I'm not sure if we'll go. If not, we'll be having spicy trout hoagies and fries.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
I think it's this one
http://www.kosher.com/store/kosher-g...olent-mix.html

I see you are in florida... where? I've seen this at Glicks in Delray Beach & Kosher Marketplace in Boca Raton....









I'm not by there- I live by sarasota. (just north of namles and south of tampa, on the gulf)

I put lentils, white beans and barley in mine, plus various spices- so that is probably close. For some reason my computer isn't loading that page...

yesterday night was corned beef and cabbage- one of my favorite crock pot recipes. Leftovers for dinner tonight as well.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight I made pizza


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Tonight is sloppy joes (from scratch) on whole wheat subs, but I totally cheated and made one side, baked beans from a can, with some additions.







:

We are having fresh green beans as well, maybe that will balance it out.


----------



## EKSmith (Jan 15, 2009)

Last night my inlaws offered to bring dinner over - they first offered to bring KFC...but then my mil suggested she would pick up a rotisseire chicken and some salads...and I jumped all over that idea!!

Tonight we're having elk roast, mashed potatos and carrots with some leftover potato salad and green salad.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

leftover cholent- I love not cooking sometimes!!!!!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

chicken stir fry w/ rice


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Friday, we had homemade pizzas. Saturday was takeout and tonight is london broil, twice baked potatoes and probably cauliflower.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

Last night we had spicy cheeseburger soup and homemade boule bread. Tonight it's chicken fajitas and tomorrow it's broccoli chicken and cheese crockpot goodness.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

London broil got bumped to tonight. We ended up having pork roast from my mom's, stuffing and steamed cauliflower.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Last night we grilled carne asada with rice and homemade salsa and guacamole.

For tonight I have white bean chili cooking in the crockpot.


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

Tonight is whole wheat-flax pizza, I'm making two. One is mushroom, prosciutto & arugula, the proscuitto & arugula will go on after it comes out of the oven. The other is buffalo chicken, it will get a sprinke of thin sliced celery when it comes out of the oven. Oh & salad too! YUMMY!!!


----------



## EKSmith (Jan 15, 2009)

Last night we were on our way back from the city, and stopped at the inlaws - mil made a wonderful pork roast! (I feel like I've been getting spoiled by the family lately - they've taken care of lots of meals this month!!)

Tonight we had breakfast for dinner - bacon, eggs, toast (made bread Saturday) and some fruit.

Tomorrow I'm thinking about chicken and brocolli casserole - I'm gonna cook up a big batch of rice early in the day and will make some rice pudding too.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

Tonight I roasted a chicken, so while I had the oven on I roasted a bunch of beets, with olive oil, salt and pepper. I had leftover sweet potatos so I made delish sweet potato rolls. We had a simple salad with this. My ds said that dinner was like eating a garden tonight because we used so many veggies!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is spicy trout hoagies and baked fries.


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Last night we had chicken marsala with linguine and we will likely have leftovers of that tonight. Though I will probably serve a vegetable tonight as well.

I have frozen chicken breast in the freezer and am looking for something yummy to make in the crock pot with it tomorrow.


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Last night we had fresh pasta with cream cheese, pancetta and peas. And my husband's tiramisu for dessert.







:

Tonight I'm experimenting. I just figured out that I really like tomato sauce that's been cooked with a piece of pork in it, so tonight I'm going to try to make a pork pot roast and a tomato sauce at the same time. Well, it seemed like a good idea in my head, but now that I've put it into words, I'm less convinced. Still, I'm curious so I'm going to try it. I think I'll also make some honey glazed carrots and roasted potatoes as sides.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Last night we had a pork stir fry with soba noodles to use up leftover veggies from DS's b-day party.

Tonight is Chicken Parm with no parm for DS and I.


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

Tonight is baked potato soup, with whole wheat biscuits & a smoked salmon salad with cucumber, dill, red onion, capers & a lemon- horseradish vinagrette. YUM!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Black beans cooking on the stove. Will put over yellow tortilla chips with lots of grated cheddar cheese on it, bake it, then top with hot sauce and sour cream and avocado slices.
Served with a side of chard- lightly sauteed. Maybe serve chard first to get veggies in, then chow down on the nachos. Cooking for me and dh.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

saturday we went out for sushi which cost waaaay too much money









sunday we had burgers at my parents' house

last night we made roast beef with sweet potatoes and broccoli

tonight was dinner from the freezer night - it was a sausage & bean stew.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is spanish rice. Probably some side but I haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## EKSmith (Jan 15, 2009)

Tonight we're having chicken stew with some homemade buns...I made the buns this morning, and mid afternoon realized I had nothing for dinner (!!!) so I grabbed some chicken thighs out of the freezer and turned them into a pretty yummy looking stew...we'll have leftovers for lunches for at least a few days!!


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

black beans and rice for me
hamburgers (no bun), pineapple, and lima beans for DS
hamburger (w/ bun), lima beans, pineapple for DD1
rice, lima beans, pineapple, turkey meatballs for DD2
I AM a short order cook (actually it's one of the days of the rotation where DS and DD2 have opposite foods they can have).


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

Tonight we are having whole wheat pasta with broccoli rabe & turkey sausage!


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Tonight was a pretty bad one: mac and cheese (boxed), some frozen veggies (potatoes and green beans), and crescent rolls.

Tomorrow I am making poached chicken breasts (poached in stock) with some carrots, rice, and some homemade bread or rolls. I think....


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Last night we had buffalo mozzarella, leftover pot roast, and fried eggplant. Tonight we're having pasta with pumpkin and turkey sausage.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

last night we had rotini with red sauce

tonight we are having rice & black beans & empanadas. My dh and ds made the empanadas the other day on dh's day off







:


----------



## EKSmith (Jan 15, 2009)

I went out for dinner tonight with a good friend of mine....kid free!!....this hasn't happened in months...wait, maybe years....I've gone out a couple times with hubby, but I can't remember the last time it was just me and a girlfriend. It was nice!

Dh and the boys ordered pizza!

Tomorrow I'm thinking Mexican something - probably burritos...and if I'm feeling ambitious I'll make my own tortillas....


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Tonight I'm making pizza.

Tomorrow we're having guests, so we have to serve a dinner with several courses. We'll be having cheese and cured sausage for antipasti, then pasta with peas, pancetta and cream cheese as the first course, meatloaf and mashed potatoes as the second course, after that a green salad with a homemade vinaigrette, and then for desert I'll be making an cake with yogurt and almonds in it. I'll be cooking all day!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we had fajitas at my mom's.

Tonight is pizza, my 7 year old's bday request.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

Cold and rainy last night and I had no energy, so we went the comfort route. Wholegrain pancakes, maple syrup, raw butter, and raw whipped cream on top. Gluttony!


----------



## mommariffic (Mar 18, 2009)

Tonight we are making:
Fried tilapia with some sort of breadcrumb my husband is whipping up now
Brown rice with garlic and herbs
A veggie, who knows what?

And I have a carrot cake slice for later! Yum


----------



## Pernillep (Jan 2, 2007)

Tonight we are having steak with mashed potatoes and a spinach salad.
Tomorrow I am trying a new recipe for vegetarian sheperds pie with lentils. I am not a big lentil person but DH loves them so I am giving this a try. I am really looking forward to seeing how it turns out

http://vegetarian-recipes.suite101.c...rds_pie_recipe


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

haddock breaded and baked with orzo and mixed veggies


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we had leftovers, tonight is ham, twice baked potatoes and probably something with carrots.


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

Tonight is Butternut Squash and Sausage soup, with homemade bread & salad!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

BBQ Meatballs with Mashed Potatoes and Green beans. Thank you Pioneer Woman!


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Last night we did sausage sandwiches, actually a spin off from a local deli sandwich that we just love - We cook fresh sausage in a dark beer with onions then drain off the bear and saute until browned. Put a little mustard and banana peppers on a whole wheat hoagie, top with sausage/onions & provolone cheese, then bake at 400 until melted. Mmmm.

We had broccoli & carrots on the side.

Tonight - our staple of make your own taco salad - lettuce, red, yellow & orange bell peppers, tomato, avacado, refried black beans, sour cream & chicken cooked in the crockpot shredded with onion and green chilis.

Tues - veggie red beans & brown rice rice w/ a salad

Wed - stuffed turkey burgers with sweet potato french fries

Thurs - spinach pasta with sauted portabella mushrooms, peppers & onions in a light mushroom cream sauce. Will probably do cucumber& tomato salad on the side.


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Last night was barley with squash and sausage. Tonight I'm making chicken and dumplings.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is panini's with the leftover ham. With chips and fresh veggies.


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

Tonight is beef tenderloin with mashed potatoes & asparagus!

Tomorrow is chicken & dumplings!


----------



## EKSmith (Jan 15, 2009)

Last night we grilled hamburgers - tonight we're having pork tenderloin wrapped in bacon with potatoes and veggies (I think I'll roast some broccoli and cauliflower).


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

We are having chicken caccaitore with brown rice and steamed greens beans. We will also have a loaf of french bread if it decides to rise. It was frozen and I don't have high hopes.


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

Spicy corn chowder with one of the last bags of corn that I froze from last summer.

I served this with some of my sourdough bread and a spinach salad with blood oranges.







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We're having chicken strips and fries tonight.


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Tonight we're having the leftover chicken, carrots, celery and potatoes from last night's chicken and dumplings. I don't feel like making a new batch of dumplings, so we'll be having zucchini bread instead.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonight is Chicken Kiev with Asparagus and 4 cheese rice


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

DH is making a chicken caesar tonight. He usually makes dinner on Tuesdays, because I have choir rehearsal, and it takes some of the frantic craziness out of my evening.

Last night, I made hunter's pie (with grated carrot, chopped onion, celery, parsley and garlic, plus spices, added to the meat), brussels sprouts and a green salad with tomatoes.

I think I'm making butter chicken either tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## EKSmith (Jan 15, 2009)

Tonight we had spaghetti with meat sauce and garlic bread...ds1's favorite meal in the whole wide world - I sneak extra veggies into the sauce too..we were gonna have a salad, but my lettuce went south







...Tomorrow I'm thinking lemon chicken...


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

We had tostadas last night, so taco salad for tonight. I think I need something else to go with it, but don't really want rice. I'll think of something I'm sure between now and then.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonight is dinner at church, I think they are having turkey and dressing


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

Tonight is vegetable soup & caesar salad topped with leftover beef tenderloin!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tacos - Needed something easy because I'm packing for vacation

Tomorrow is probably take out because we leave Saturday morning and I don't want to have a kitchen to clean up! lol


----------

